# Golfbidder



## User2021 (Mar 7, 2018)

Sold a couple of wedges, driver and 5 wood to them last week.

Not bad prices, slightly under private sale secondhand prices, but a quick easy process with no time wasters or tyre kickers etc.

They deemed my valuation of condition to be correct and got a cheque back within a few days

Would recommended selling through them as the whole process was simple and efficient.


----------

